# Venting a fish



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Truly how effective is venting a fish.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They swim back down as opposed to floating upside down.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

it's very effective. Without doing it the fish doesn't stand a chance, they will just float around untill something snatches it. The hole you put in the fish heals fairly quickly.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

It's the legally prescribed way to "save" the fish. Recent studies show that the wholes don't heal up as fast as they first thought and many fish die from infection. There is a new thing that actually uses a weight attached to a clamp that descends the fish to a compressible depth up to 150ft down. Clamp the fish in the mouth with the device and drop it over, when it reaches the preset depth it releases the fish. No holes, less trauma, less chance of death after release. Only down side it they are expensive. Research it. There are a bunch of home made ways to do it. I personally still just use the vent tool.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

It gives the fish a few extra seconds to run before the dolphin grabs it, instead of floating upside down and waiting to be eaten. It is a required action, though.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Will the pressure regulate itself if the fish is just left alone?


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Not before the fish dies from not being able to bring water past its gills to get oxygen or "Drowns", or before it gets eaten. Have you never caught a snapper before with an inflated buoyancy sack? The buoyancy sack fills with nitrogen as the fish ascends to the surface and without equal pressure from the outside it cannot dissipate fast enough and the buoyancy sack which was filled with air is now filled with nitrogen that will not release unless forced out (venting) or equal pressure is around the fish (using the device I described to lower it back down).


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Read this...

http://www.snookfoundation.org/news/release/506-end-the-travesty-of-venting-fish.html


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

You can make a very cheap weight release. You need a 3-5# weight. a large hook with the barb filed down, some heavy mono or nylon string. Tie the weight to the eye of the hook about 12" away. Tie a loop or cinch another piece around the bend of the hook with a loop or some tie a snap swivel on it. When you catch a fish that's inflated, put the hook through the top lip from the outside in. Connect the snap swivel to a rod (spinning usually works best) open the bail and drop the fish. When it gets down to the depth you want close the bail and start reeling. The hook will pull straight up/out and just reel in your weight. Basically it's just an upside down hook without a barb.

Edit to add this pic.
http://www.members.iinet.net.au/~recfish/ReleaseWeight.htm


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

lastcast said:


> You can make a very cheap weight release. You need a 3-5# weight. a large hook with the barb filed down, some heavy mono or nylon string. Tie the weight to the eye of the hook about 12" away. Tie a loop or cinch another piece around the bend of the hook with a loop or some tie a snap swivel on it. When you catch a fish that's inflated, put the hook through the top lip from the outside in. Connect the snap swivel to a rod (spinning usually works best) open the bail and drop the fish. When it gets down to the depth you want close the bail and start reeling. The hook will pull straight up/out and just reel in your weight. Basically it's just an upside down hook without a barb.
> 
> Edit to add this pic.
> http://www.members.iinet.net.au/~recfish/ReleaseWeight.htm


Neat idea! I like it.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

So the regs say you have to have a vent tool on board, but do you have to use it if you have one of the weight release setups?


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I've read if you lengthen the fight or as I had read don't bring the fish to the surface too fast will lessen the chances of the fish rupturing their swim bladders. 

Also, with venting tools as much as they can cost, I go to a CVS, Walgreens, etc.. and purchase 18 guage hypodermic needles which cost around 0.20 to 0.25 cents each.

FWCC just makes note not to use a needle larger than a 16 guage needle, and the larger the number the smaller the needle. Also, I have alcohol swabs packaged with each hypodermic needle to disinfect the needle before using it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I've read if you lengthen the fight or as I had read don't bring the fish to the surface too fast will lessen the chances of the fish rupturing their swim bladders.


You won't have to worry about venting them, because the sharks and cudas will do it for you.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Can anyone post a link with actual survival rates of vented fish? I think I remember seeing a study that showed in 20% of fish live if caught in 120 ft., As the cature depth increases .. it goes to zero.. (must vary with species)

I really think if you pull a fish up from 180 feet... its going to die... venting or even a deep release tool just makes the fishermen and others feel better.(out of site, out if mind)... the fish is doomed.

I follow the rules... but venting a fish with his eyes popped out and fizzing like an alkaseltzer.. is a joke


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

To answer the question


minkmaster said:


> Truly how effective is venting a fish.


A quick google search turned this up: 

The short answer - not very effective... maybe even harmful 

Compliation of 17 studies ... fresh and salt -
http://www.tnfish.org/TournamentFishingTennessee_TWRA/files/VentingWildeFisheries2009.pdf

The summary/conclusions: 


"The available evidence fails to demonstrate that venting fishes exhibiting symptoms of barotrauma promotes post-release survival. In fact, it is possible that this practice decreases survival of fish captured from deeper waters, presumably because of the greater severity of their barotrauma symptoms. Venting fish should not only be discouraged by fishery management agencies (e.g., Kerr 2001), but given the possibility that venting adversely affects survival of released fish, this practice should be prohibited, rather than mandated (i.e., NMFS 2008)."​


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Starlifter said:


> I've read if you lengthen the fight or as I had read don't bring the fish to the surface too fast will lessen the chances of the fish rupturing their swim bladders.


It depends on what study you read and depending on depth. Some studies say a fish will suffer more bringing them up slow because it extends the amount of time they are traumatized, because the gases expand faster than a fisherman would slowly reel. One study I've read suggest using a cage to release and improves mortality by predation. The cage they used was a plastic milk crate turned upside down and weighted on 4 corners. When the fish got to depth and equalized it would swim out under the cage.


----------

